# Moving back to the UK from the US and needs advice on shipping



## Expatnomore (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi,
We are moving back to the London from California and we need to ship some personal items like books that would mount up to about 25-30 cubic feet. Can anyone advise on how to go about doing this/ any tips or warnings ? 
Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In my experience, shippers in the US tend to go by weight rather than volume. If you've got a local packaging store (kind of like Mailboxes R Us or one of those chain shops that consolidates UPS, Postal services and other shippers), try asking them if they have any international experience. When I wanted to ship just a few pieces of furniture from the US over here to France, the storage place I had my stuff stashed in put me on to one of these "package shops" and they did a superb job of shipping two lots of stuff to me over here. It's worth a try.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

